
The one sure way to convince a climate denier - QuickToBan
https://grist.org/article/the-one-sure-way-to-convince-a-climate-denier/
======
QuickToBan
Please also see the linked Nature article:

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41558-019-0463-3.epdf?refer...](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41558-019-0463-3.epdf?referrer_access_token=a_CQRQ8yvyZ2g4vPzptW29RgN0jAjWel9jnR3ZoTv0PCt5gOCQOFEJHYk93oZm-
ip9wKzPNbXdvX66MIUEVh87PE5-uC8u3sOyopbJud4pb_GasaKa_Pczt1jTxeFXghaaozle7QWIgQ1t_BCVniBwLqzaUMVwAfLlOkXKcxtEHIB3ynpGfKKTNU8hYKRCh-
vv0zhajJ_Dv1JzKyrE9gJkRwGrfqkGQp0TGYamHDKcEBLq4Ps8nQuCyFNDKtmwX5&tracking_referrer=grist.org)

